# edge protection yes/no



## Examiner (Jul 14, 2011)

Condition:

A ramp is going down along the side of an elevated plaza.  At a point where the plaza is 30” above the surface of the ramp, a guardrail is provided on the plaza level.  From the point of zero elevation (plaza / start of ramp) to the start of the guardrail on the plaza there is nothing but the ramp’s handrail.  To clear the plaza’s vertical surface the handrail must have a 1 ½” clearance.  The clearance would produce an open space where the plaza’s guardrail is not extended to.  Is edge protection required for the plaza’s edge along the ramp’s abutment to the plaza?

I could only find references to edge protection for ramps.  Does anyone know of chapter and verse this is addressed in the IBC 2006, A117.1-2003 or 2010 ADA?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 14, 2011)

> Is edge protection required for the plaza’s edge along the ramp’s abutment to the plaza?


Yes







2010 ADAAG

405.9 Edge Protection. Edge protection complying with 405.9.1 or 405.9.2 shall be provided on each side of ramp runs and at each side of ramp landings.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. Edge protection shall not be required on ramps that are not required to have handrails and have sides complying with 406.3.

 2. Edge protection shall not be required on the sides of ramp landings serving an adjoining ramp run or stairway.

 3. Edge protection shall not be required on the sides of ramp landings having a vertical drop-off of 1/2 inch (13 mm) maximum within 10 inches (255 mm) horizontally of the minimum landing area specified in 405.7.


----------



## Examiner (Jul 14, 2011)

The wording is only addressing conditions on the ramp and the ramp's landing.  The plaza's edge is above the ramp's run and is not the ramp's landing at the sides.  So, does the edge protection, by the wording of the section, apply at locations that are not on the ramp or on the ramp's landing?  The plaza's edges are protected with guardrailing except at the location when the ramps surface is less than 30" below the plaza's surface.  Are we assuming that _"each side of ramp runs"_ will include surfaces above the ramp surface?


----------

